# Can anybody tell me what kind of bear recurve this is?



## Mr Switchback (Dec 22, 2006)

This bow has a magnesium riser and it says bear on the limb tips. It is green and has brown limbs the bow is i really good shape. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not real sure but it could be a Bear 76'er.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Yes it is a Bear 76'er for sure.


----------

